# What to do/say when rider requests a stop verbally?



## avidday04 (Sep 15, 2015)

4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.

Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

avidday04 said:


> Should refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


Yes.


----------



## avidday04 (Sep 15, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Yes.


Well thank you for clearing that up 😅


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

define "forever." 

If they take too long you can always complete the trip right there, and move on to the next one. Yes it's kind of a jerk move, but the passenger isn't being considerate of your time, so who cares?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


It depends on my mood but if I am doing it then I will hit stop on future pings until I am done with my trip…


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Not sure if it effects x drivers but as a premier suv driver it is very important for longer rides to have the rider change the location because it could delay getting paid for that ride for a few days. 

About a month ago I had an early morning rider who was a guest ride and picked the wrong airport. The person never picked up the phone and the original 15 mile trip now became a 40 mile trip.

It took about 6 days to get paid for that trip.

For shorter trips I usually just end the trip and let it recalculate but I would recommend changing it for a better chance for a rematch ride


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Kodyhead said:


> Not sure if it effects x drivers but as a premier suv driver it is very important for longer rides to have the rider change the location because it could delay getting paid for that ride for a few days.
> 
> About a month ago I had an early morning rider who was a guest ride and picked the wrong airport. The person never picked up the phone and the original 15 mile trip now became a 40 mile trip.
> 
> ...


Third party rides are a nightmare…


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Try to be agreeable but also be honest and upfront about how long you will wait for them.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


The policy is for the rider to put the stop in themselves, but many don't. You can teach them how so next time...in the meanwhile you say you have another trip so your going to have to drop them off at the stop and then they call another Uber, this way they can take as long as they like.

If the total trip is more valuable and they willing to tip $1 per minute after 3 free minutes, then stick with them obviously.

It's all about getting the most per hour possible for the least effort and cost.

As long as the trip is covered by Ubers commercial insurance, then your good.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Too hot to wait.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Too hot to wait.


At $60 an hour, I'll wait with the AC on.

But yea, I used the engine will overheat excuse before. 😉😄


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Im sorry, i cant hear you unless Lincoln or Hamilton is translating.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

I immediately ask how far away it is from the current route and if it will be quick.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> At $60 an hour, I'll wait with the AC on.
> 
> But yea, I used the engine will overheat excuse before. 😉😄


Uber isn't paying me anywhere close to $1.00 per minute to wait. And that is how much they'd have to pay me for me to be paid $60 an hour to wait.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Uber isn't paying me anywhere close to $1.00 per minute to wait. And that is how much they'd have to pay me for me to be paid $60 an hour to wait.


I'm curious how you derived that rate. Are you just not good at math, like you hate multiplication and division and calculating $30$ or $50 or $70 per hour was simply too much mental gymnastics? It's just extremely strange that it's a 1:1 ratio of dollars to minutes. I know of no other service provider who charges like that.


----------



## Kalanickthief (Dec 31, 2019)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


As a former UBERX driver, my last day was on Monday 7/18, I have a STRICT no stops rule. Because the passenger will take advantage and not hurry back. They will take their sweet time while you're making pennies. NOT on my 20,000+ rides. I'm the third party provider. I only do rides from point A to point B, NO STOPS! 

If I accept a ride that already shows stops, I immediately cancel.

Problems: 

Case in point. I ended up on the UCLA campus about a month ago. I don't like pick ups there. So I was already in a bad mood. I stupidly accept a ride at one of their huge residential buildings (my mistake). There's college kids everywhere, moving their stuff around with those large bins. I pull up and the passenger is not there in a hectic area red curb. I immediately text, "No waiting." After 1 minute the guy comes out staring at his phone. Get's in and asks, "How do you add stops?"

This sends my blood into cardiac arrest mode. I tell him, "I don't do stops. I only take passengers to their destinations." This Axx keeps me waiting and then thinks he's getting into a limo sedan expecting me to do stops!

(And, I barely use the UBER APP as a passenger, so I don't even know how to add stops without a YouTube tutorial myself.)

This UCLA student seems agreeable. I take him to a restaurant on Westwood. A 5 minute ride.

Two days later, I get an email from UBER saying that a passenger did not appreciate an *ARGUMENT!* (their wording) that I had with him.

They drop my rating from 4.94 to 4.93 and warn me that any other complaints would kick me off the APP.

All because some axxhole UCLA student didn't know how to add a stop on the freakin' UBER APP.

By the way. ALWAYS place a STOP on your next order for each ride. Do one ride at a time. This is a sign of a professional driver, not an amateur. You don't want to be distracted doing a drop in the last minute. This is when little details can screw you up. Concentrate on the drop, the traffic safety position, the correct drop off address, turn on your dome light to wake up the passenger/s and get their attention, to focus them on getting their things so nothing is left behind.

---LADriver.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Im sorry, i cant hear you unless Lincoln or Hamilton is translating.


The pax:
A penny for your time? Good ol' Abe is here to help you out!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


Ah yes, the multi-stops....U/L promote it, pax take both up on the offer, but drivers?, well, many of us (yours truly included) avoid multi-stops like COVID....but they keep coming....even if I pre-scan ALL accepted rides before arrival and to weed out all multi-stops, there will always that one pax who flies under the radar, hops in and either announces "I added a stop" or says "uhhh, I need to make a stop".....so when driving its totally unavoidable...with that said, if its not super busy and I have time for it then I'll try to accomodate it, with caveat I can only afford to wait 3 mins (set stop watch on my phone), unless its a drive thru or grocery store which I won't do. 

FYI- The oddest multi-stops are the pax wanting to do a "drop in" social calls on friends or family, while I'm suppose to be waiting on them...like, you are gonna go in, check on your mom or buddy for x, y, z reason and I should wait for you for an indefinite amount of time....again, well ok, I set my stop watch, 3 mins expires, I complete trip and am gone (while blocking calls so pax cant blow up my phone about it).


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

I think in Lyft, you can just end the ride once they come to a stop, make sure you throw all the pax stuff on the street if he/she left any in the car to keep you from leaving, end the trip as soon as the pax is not visible, I think they can't rate when you do that.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Not sure if it effects x drivers but as a premier suv driver it is very important for longer rides to have the rider change the location because it could delay getting paid for that ride for a few days.
> 
> About a month ago I had an early morning rider who was a guest ride and picked the wrong airport. The person never picked up the phone and the original 15 mile trip now became a 40 mile trip.
> 
> ...


Don't you need to be concerned with a rider changing the ride details because, say, if you were in a surge and once they change the dets, it could also lose the surge pricing?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Screwber driver north said:


> I think in Lyft, you can just end the ride once they come to a stop, make sure you throw all the pax stuff on the street if he/she left any in the car to keep you from leaving, end the trip as soon as the pax is not visible, I think they can't rate when you do that.


Oh, you never let them leave an anchor in your car! Insist that they take their junk with them.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Kalanickthief said:


> As a former UBERX driver, my last day was on Monday 7/18, I have a STRICT no stops rule. Because the passenger will take advantage and not hurry back. They will take their sweet time while you're making pennies. NOT on my 20,000+ rides. I'm the third party provider. I only do rides from point A to point B, NO STOPS!
> 
> If I accept a ride that already shows stops, I immediately cancel.
> 
> ...


For active drivers, what I would add to this is if you suspect there might be a negative complaint from a rider, get a jump on them and offer the company your version by phone (if they still have that capability) before the pax has a chance.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

My first time ever taking a Uber before I ever drove for Uber. This is what went down in Vegas. I put my hotel destination in the app, I told the driver I needed to make a stop to pickup tickets for a show on the way. She said no problem, gave her the address and she ignored the stop taking me to my hotel. Not knowing the stop location, realized she ignored my stop address when at the hotel. I was pissed. Taking taxi's and car services my whole life and working in that industry. I was livid! You have to consider the passenger and knowledge of them working the app. I had been up for 24 hours working and traveling and was not in the mood for this nonsense. Uber doesn't tell drivers what to do in these situations or customers. Before anyone asks, I did not tip! She drove a Saturn a ****ing Saturn.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

It’s really simple, especially if you go off Lyft’s modern model. They actually inform drivers now to wait no more than 5 minutes. There’s nothing wrong with informing riders this is all you can wait. The reason can be as simple as we get paid for distance way more than time. I make it sound as if we get nothing for time which isn’t an exaggeration in the least. I only screwed up with an anchor item once, recently. A little makeup bag with fake lashes. She’d put the destination as a coffee shop at night, been very fake in our conversation about how much I love coffee and can’t believe there’s a shop open this late. Said to go around the back to some ghetto apartments if you could call them that. Boy were there some lively characters running all over. Again late at night. She said she’d just be 60 seconds. It dawned on me this was a drug purchase. I cared a bit about her safety, for some reason, but hit the 5 minutes is up button with pleasure. Because this was Lyft she was somehow still texting me hilarious bitterness starting about 14 minutes later, starting with she’ll be right down and omg you left right as I was coming (bs). These continued for a while and were highly entertaining. And instead of having to take her way up north to the sticks, I was able to get like $60 off much shorter rides on a guarantee and buy some popcorn kick back and enjoy the seething.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Uber tells customers stops should be limited to three minutes, but then doesn't charge customers a lot more per minute (over the standard rate) after those free three minutes are up.


The app should automatically begin charging $1 per minute after three minutes to motivate and limit time on stops. Let the customer decide. $1 a minute makes it easy for pax and makes driver happy getting $60 an hour, some pax will gladly pay it . The $1 per minute should go directly to driver, no Uber cut.

However if the customer wants to retain a certain driver and that driver agrees (like a long round trip), then the driver has the option to discontinue the higher per minute rate for low or no per minute charge. The driver is willing to wait with customer locked in app to go back or on a further trip in the direction the driver wants to go, like towards home.

Again Uber does not know the taxi business or does, but intentionally pretends not to know in _orde_r to inflict Stockholm Syndrome on drivers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Kalanickthief said:


> They drop my rating from 4.94 to 4.93 and warn me that any other complaints would kick me off the APP.


Are you serious? Uber threatened to fire you because of two minor complaints. Uber must be absolutely saturated with drivers in your market to be playing that rough.

Do you have any history of pax complaints that they're using against you?

The fact that a 4.94 rated driver can't even set the ground rules in his/her own car without the threat of termination shows how much of lie it is for Uber to say "be your own boss". Own boss of what?

Meanwhile this website always had plenty of drivers who claimed to have thrown scores of pax out of their cars without Uber so much as saying a word about it. Pax who get thrown out are very likely to report the drivers.


----------



## Kalanickthief (Dec 31, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Are you serious? Uber threatened to fire you because of two minor complaints. Uber must be absolutely saturated with drivers in your market to be playing that rough.
> 
> Do you have any history of pax complaints that they're using against you?
> 
> ...


After 20,000+ rides, I've thrown out dozens of riders over 8 years. Called 911 on riders several times. I always front load the email trail before the passenger does so UBER has my version of events. I can describe events very clearly. I don't need a dash-cam. I always include the wording, *"Created an unsafe ride"* for legal reasons and my protection.

Years ago, I refused to go along with an additional stops ride that put me in danger. I picked up a young black female by herself in South-Central L.A. at 3AM. Her destination was the mini-mall just West of USC. I attended USC in the '80s, I know that area very well. As we approached her drop, she says she doesn't see her car. And can we keep driving westbound into no man's land beyond the USC campus. I ask her how far. She doesn't specify. She just says keep driving westbound.

We are in the 'Hood at 3AM and I get the feeling that I'm being set up for a robbery or a car-jacking. I tell her, we already passed your destination. I'm not driving any further! She reluctantly gets out. And proceeds to file a complaint to UBER that I refused to take her to her destination. I responded in very clear detail the time, place and dangerous circumstances of why I dropped her off. UBER cleared that complaint because of my thorough email.

So, lesson learned. Driver from point A to point B. No stops.

---LADriver.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Kalanickthief said:


> After 20,000+ rides, I've thrown out dozens of riders over 8 years. Called 911 on riders several times. I always front load the email trail before the passenger does so UBER has my version of events. I can describe events very clearly. I don't need a dash-cam. I always include the wording, *"Created an unsafe ride"* for legal reasons and my protection.
> 
> Years ago, I refused to go along with an additional stops ride that put me in danger. I picked up a young black female by herself in South-Central L.A. at 3AM. Her destination was the mini-mall just West of USC. I attended USC in the '80s, I know that area very well. As we approached her drop, she says she doesn't see her car. And can we keep driving westbound into no man's land beyond the USC campus. I ask her how far. She doesn't specify. She just says keep driving westbound.
> 
> ...



It just depends where and what sort of pax.

Your conditions in unsafe areas calls for more due diligence but it's not, thankfully, that bad everywhere else.

I'm surprised you haven't booby trapped the pax seats in self defense. 😉

They pull a gun, you electrocute them, dump their body in a wooden area and put a bullet behind their ear with their own gun. Problem solved. 😄


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Kalanickthief said:


> As a former UBERX driver, my last day was on Monday 7/18, I have a STRICT no stops rule. Because the passenger will take advantage and not hurry back. They will take their sweet time while you're making pennies. NOT on my 20,000+ rides. I'm the third party provider. I only do rides from point A to point B, NO STOPS!
> 
> If I accept a ride that already shows stops, I immediately cancel.
> 
> ...


Good thing you had your last day, you sound ****ing miserable.

The app and emails advertise to these people that they may add stops. It’s a convenient feature. Do pax know the ins and outs of how we get paid, NO! So some of them think that we are getting paid “fairly” while they make their stop, some don’t think at all and are rude, and some aren’t even looking to get out of the car, they just need to pick someone else up or drop off part of their party. All of this has be promoted to them, why would you get mad and let your blood boil over another human just doing something that was suggested to them by the company they are paying for a service?

Also let’s be a little bit less dramatic. The pax did not make you wait if they showed up at the
one minute mark, most of us would be excited if all of our pax were in the car within a min. Uber did NOT send you an email saying if it happens again you are kicked off. It’s said repeated reports of this type of behavior COULD lead to losing access to the app. Why you gotta lie when you KNOW we’ve all gotten the same damn email?

Im pretty sure you weren’t cut out for rideshare no matter how many rides you gave or how much money you made. I hope you find more happiness in your next adventure


----------



## Livekilometers96 (Apr 5, 2021)

Kalanickthief said:


> We are in the 'Hood at 3AM and I get the feeling that I'm being set up for a robbery or a car-jacking. I tell her, we already passed your destination. I'm not driving any further! She reluctantly gets out. And proceeds to file a complaint to UBER that I refused to take her to her destination.


Statistically speaking you probably put her more at risk than yourself. Off all the rides that start or end in the so called “hood”, far less than 1/10 of 1% end up in a car jacking or robbery. So while you thought you were being smart, there’s a 99.99% chance that you dumped a girl in the middle of the night when all she wanted to do was locate her car.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> $1 a minute makes it easy for pax and makes driver happy getting $60 an hour, some pax will gladly pay it .


I'm curious how you derived that rate. Are you just not good at math, like you hate multiplication and division and calculating $30 or $50 or $70 per hour was simply too much mental gymnastics? It's just extremely strange that it's a 1:1 ratio of dollars to minutes. I know of no other service provider who charges like that.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Wait, wut?!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Livekilometers96 said:


> All of this has be promoted to them, why would you get mad and let your blood boil over another human just doing something that was suggested to them by the company they are paying for a service?


No doubt ,these drivers simply lack empathy and understanding toward the community!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm confused about what you guys are alleging.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Now this one is a bit weird.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

I generally refuse to do stops and will cancel any pickup that has them after I accept. If that’s something you’re willing to do and they ask during the trip, just politely tell the pax that they either have to add it into the app or tell them they’ll have to order another ride once they get to their destination. Don’t work for free and don’t fall for “I’ll take care of you”. Payment upfront. Cash is preferable. Don’t have cash? That’s ok, Ive got a Square reader that accepts cards, Apple Pay, Google, etc. I’ve got Venmo and Zelle too. Whatever makes you comfortable.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

A stop must always be added on the app due to insurance purposes


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Hmmm... curious distinction...


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ambiguous said:


> A stop must always be added on the app due to insurance purposes


Citation? Source?


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Citation? Source?


Do you really think Uber is going to cover an accident when you were somewhere you weren’t suppose to be?


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm curious how you derived that rate. Are you just not good at math, like you hate multiplication and division and calculating $30 or $50 or $70 per hour was simply too much mental gymnastics? It's just extremely strange that it's a 1:1 ratio of dollars to minutes. I know of no other service provider who charges like that.


It's based on local taxi rates, I used to drive one.

Before meters and smartphones we had do things the old fashioned way, like knowing the area well, handling cash and doing fare calculations in our heads.

$5 gets you four miles, look at odometer

You want another mile? $1

Each stop? $1 for three minutes. 

Another minute wait time? $1

Round trip? Start over.


The $1 per minute works, they come out fast. 😁


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ambiguous said:


> Do you really think Uber is going to cover an accident when you were somewhere you weren’t suppose to be?


It's not Uber's call. Seriously, Uber has zero say in what's covered.

If there's a trip in progress, regardless of where I am in the continental US, their insurer (James River, Farmers, etc.) is definitely on the hook.

*



When you are insured1

Click to expand...

*


> From the moment you tap *GO* to wait for a trip request, to while you’re driving to pick up a rider or goods, and until the trip ends, you’re insured as a driver or delivery person on the Uber app.





https://www.uber.com/blog/uber-us-insurance/


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> A stop must always be added on the app due to insurance purposes


Nope, the commercial insurance starts when you swipe 'start trip' and ends when you swipe 'end trip or cancel' it's on the whole trip.

Doesn't matter where the vehicle is, if it's off route or not. People change their minds all the time.


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


Stops are for drop off & pick up only (not shopping spree) 1 min max $1.00 per minute after (10 min max - cash get $5 up front) tell them the truth, time on app is only for in travel to destination & does not pay extra for wait time. If they refuse just say ok, then split & end ride when they get out. Uber has made riders to believe we can be their personal driver to run errands for them with no add pay, Do not do it!. Trust advise from some one who has learned the hard way with verbiage from riders like 'I will take care of you on app & I am a big tipper' for it is typically the opposite..


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

#1husler said:


> Ah yes, the multi-stops....U/L promote it, pax take both up on the offer, but drivers?, well, many of us (yours truly included) avoid multi-stops like COVID....but they keep coming....even if I pre-scan ALL accepted rides before arrival and to weed out all multi-stops, there will always that one pax who flies under the radar, hops in and either announces "I added a stop" or says "uhhh, I need to make a stop".....so when driving its totally unavoidable...with that said, if its not super busy and I have time for it then I'll try to accomodate it, with caveat I can only afford to wait 3 mins (set stop watch on my phone), unless its a drive thru or grocery store which I won't do.
> 
> FYI- The oddest multi-stops are the pax wanting to do a "drop in" social calls on friends or family, while I'm suppose to be waiting on them...like, you are gonna go in, check on your mom or buddy for x, y, z reason and I should wait for you for an indefinite amount of time....again, well ok, I set my stop watch, 3 mins expires, I complete trip and am gone (while blocking calls so pax cant blow up my phone about it).


3 minutes is being generous.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> Do you really think Uber is going to cover an accident when you were somewhere you weren’t suppose to be?


No, the commercial insurance covers the trip according to their policy. The trip only is covered.

If the trip is over or didn't begin, and one is online, then Level 2 insurance nearly matching your personal insurance, is in effect.

If your offline, then your personal insurance is in effect.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Sonoran Uber said:


> does not pay extra for wait time


----------



## Sonoran Uber (Feb 15, 2020)

melusine3 said:


> Oh, you never let them leave an anchor in your car! Insist that they take their junk with them.


Some will do that purposefully so as make you have to stay & wait, I will wait a few mins then just set their stuff out side the door they went in & split.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Hmmm... curious distinction...


That looks like surge wait time to me.
I’m not happy about it but at least it’s 
more than the crap they give for base time…


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Stops are for drop off & pick up only (not shopping spree) 1 min max $1.00 per minute after (10 min max - cash get $5 up front) tell them the truth, time on app is only for in travel to destination & does not pay extra for wait time. If they refuse just say ok, then split & end ride when they get out. Uber has made riders to believe we can be their personal driver to run errands for them with no add pay, Do not do it!. Trust advise from some one who has learned the hard way with verbiage from riders like 'I will take care of you on app & I am a big tipper' for it is typically the opposite..


Uber allows for 3 minute stops, either scheduled or unscheduled and up to three stops on a trip.

I would charge a $1 a minute after three minutes with wait cash up front, like $5 or $10.

I would record the time as you know somebody is going to complain.

Else after the first three minutes, bail! Standby for the one star!

Make sure they keep nothing in the vehicle!

It depends upon the driver, how moody, nice, busy it is. Time is money.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> That looks like surge wait time to me.


No. Here's why:

Surge rates (on other applicable trips) are explicitly labeled with the word surge IME.
The distinction illustrated with the screenshots is *pickup* vs *stop *and different rates for each *type* of (reason for) waiting.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

A few older comments, but they still seem potentially relevant here:



MasterKNinja said:


> Noticed this last week. Wait time before you start the ride is $0.248 per minute. The per minute charge is $0.136 after you start the ride. These rates are for 80% drivers & will be lower for 75% drivers, but ever do a pickup & then you gotta wait for the friends to come out? Don’t start the ride as long as possible, so that you get paid the higher rate to wait. I’m up $5 from this lol.





TheRealGnash said:


> That’s a great point. I never start the ride until they’re all in the car. You never know how long they’ll be fooling around in there and it’s a no show. If you start the ride, you’re at their mercy for .12c





jgiun1 said:


> Had a 45+ request and waited because guy sent a text and said bus was offloading slow. I knew it was a long one and surged so I said NO problem waiting. I got paid a minimum ride total for just waiting and stretching my legs.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> No, the commercial insurance covers the trip according to their policy. The trip only is covered.
> 
> If the trip is over or didn't begin, and one is online, then Level 2 insurance nearly matching your personal insurance, is in effect.
> 
> If your offline, then your personal insurance is in effect.


Yeah but if the stop is not added then it’s not part of the trip, not sure what you’re not understanding…


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ambiguous said:


> Yeah but if the stop is not added then it’s not part of the trip, not sure what you’re not understanding…


I'm not understanding where you see that exclusion in *any* commercial policy bought by Uber. But you can produce the policy with that specific exclusion, including sources cited, and I'll eat all of my words here.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm not understanding where you see that exclusion in *any* commercial policy bought by Uber. But you can produce the policy with that specific exclusion, including sources cited, and I'll eat all of my words here.


its commons sense, insurance will find any excuse not to pay and not adding a stop, let’s at you get hit in the parking lot where you’re waiting and didn’t add the stop, the hell you in a random parking lot for when you’re supposed to be on the route? Get it now?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ambiguous said:


> its commons sense, insurance will find any excuse not to pay and not adding a stop, let’s at you get hit in the parking lot where you’re waiting and didn’t add the stop, the hell you in a random parking lot for when you’re supposed to be on the route? Get it now?


No, your persuasion skills are abhorrent.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ambiguous said:


> its commons sense


I see your white flag. Thanks.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> No, your persuasion skills are abhorrent.


okay bro, take people places you are not contracted to and see If insurance cares, you also are paid less when you don’t make them add the stop so also work for free while you’re at it


----------



## Kalanickthief (Dec 31, 2019)

Livekilometers96 said:


> Statistically speaking you probably put her more at risk than yourself. Off all the rides that start or end in the so called “hood”, far less than 1/10 of 1% end up in a car jacking or robbery. So while you thought you were being smart, there’s a 99.99% chance that you dumped a girl in the middle of the night when all she wanted to do was locate her car.


Ha,ha,ha.ha......

Just a laughable criticism from someone who drives in "North San Diego"!

What the hell is that? Temecula? Hemet? A bunch of backwater no-name desert dumps.

Have you personally ever driven/provided rideshare service in the "Hood"? South-Central L.A. which is *BY FAR*, the worse hellhole in Southern California, if not all of California?! And I've driven in Eastern Bakersfield, home to the KKK and Oil City.

Many L.A. drivers avoid this dangerous area. But I provide on time, safe, reliable rideshare service in this area because I know that this *underserved community* of customers need to get to work, get to school, get to their appointments. I've done dozens and dozens of 'Hood UBERX rides over many years since 2013. Have you?

But, and this is a big but, it's a very dangerous area. It is run by and controlled by the fully armed Gangs. They operate like any para-military organization. They have a headquarters with internet access, complete communications. They post lookouts. They stage shooters. They monitor the police scanners (that you can get on the APP store!) to protect their illegal drug, guns and prostitution rackets.

So, when I work there, I am on very high alert. Even the LAPD tells me to move on when they see me waiting on a dark street with broken down stripped cars and sidewalks full of dumped garbage. The *Los Angeles Police Department* tells me to move on!!! Do you understand this concept, Mr/Ms North San Diego?!

Maybe not. Because you believe that statistics are argument for real world events. Hiding behind your safe keyboard.

I've been robbed at gunpoint twice during my limo career since 1993. Both in the Hollywood area. It is not a nice feeling to have a cold gun placed behind your left ear as you are unable to defend yourself.

Perhaps, your raw statistics will protect your life the next time you pick up a lying/scheming female in the 'Hood at 3am. As I was willing to do.

Again, you're just a laughable critic with no real life experience or clue as to how the real 'Hood works.

Regards.

---LADriver 

----

She could have cooperated more clearly as to where she wanted to go. Instead she gave me open ended, vague, suspicious responses.

To bad, get out of my car.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm curious how you derived that rate. Are you just not good at math, like you hate multiplication and division and calculating $30$ or $50 or $70 per hour was simply too much mental gymnastics? It's just extremely strange that it's a 1:1 ratio of dollars to minutes. I know of no other service provider who charges like that.


He said:



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> At $60 an hour, I'll wait with the AC on.


$60 an hour to wait is $1.00 per minute. My maths skills are fine, thank you.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ambiguous said:


> okay bro, take people places you are not contracted to and see If insurance cares, you also are paid less when you don’t make them add the stop so also work for free while you’re at it


Okay. I'll take your business.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Sonoran Uber said:


> just set their stuff out side the door they went in & split.


Some good stuff, high end clothing, etc., sells on eBay, too.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Stops are for drop off & pick up only (not shopping spree)


This is what I used to think..but this year U/L have been promoting "stop and shop"....this kinda confused me so I messaged Rohit at Lyft, and he confirmed that pax can indeed use multi-stops for the "stop and shop"....I know there are ants who are ok with it (some have been supporting multistops on this thread), so I just move the multi-stops on to them. Simple.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

I think you have to tell them no… It’s never happened to me so I don’t know how I would react if it did happen… But keep in mind every minute they spend inside the store, delays the next customer… Hurting your earnings is one thing but by being a nice guy or gal you’re actually hurting the next rider


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Sonoran Uber said:


> Stops are for drop off & pick up only (not shopping spree) 1 min max $1.00 per minute after (10 min max - cash get $5 up front) tell them the truth, time on app is only for in travel to destination & does not pay extra for wait time. If they refuse just say ok, then split & end ride when they get out. Uber has made riders to believe we can be their personal driver to run errands for them with no add pay, Do not do it!. Trust advise from some one who has learned the hard way with verbiage from riders like 'I will take care of you on app & I am a big tipper' for it is typically the opposite..


I always tell them I can wait up to 5 minutes and after they have added the stop to the app. Makes them learn the app; adding stops in the app is easy. I’ll leave if they go much past 5 minutes EXCEPT sometimes those people leave something (of value) in the car so I have to wait. Luckily it’s rare I go through that so I don’t let it bother me and most of the time they will leave a bit bigger tip than usual.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

TLF said:


> I think you have to tell them no… It’s never happened to me so I don’t know how I would react if it did happen… But keep in mind every minute they spend inside the store, delays the next customer… Hurting your earnings is one thing but by being a nice guy or gal you’re actually hurting the next rider


Yep. I make them add the stop mainly for that reason. So any riders I get during the ride and next in line have a good ETA.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> Yeah but if the stop is not added then it’s not part of the trip, not sure what you’re not understanding…


Riders don't know how to enter stops, especially newbies, so it's up to you to teach them how the app works.

And yes whatever goes on between point a and point b is part of the trip, including unscheduled stops not on the app.

Your being paid time and mileage, although the pay for time is very insignificant compared to miles.

One of my best trips was taking a honeymoon couple on a tour, visiting the sites, going to bars, dinner, etc. For 7 and a half hours.

The fare was $450 and they gave me a $800 cash tip. 

I made $148 an hour that day.

Now would you pass on that because they didn't put stops in some stupid app?

Because that's exactly what their previous driver did, and I got them next and certainly didn't let that whale off my hook. 😁


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Rohit at Lyft


Rohit is Uber.

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin who works for Lyft.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

If it was Surging and I was getting the Surge Multiplier glitch, I didn't mind stops/drive-thru. 

Same for Lyft Black. I had a guy ask if I mind if he hits a weed dispensary.

"Go ahead take your time." 😈










Lyft did tell him to make sure it was 5 minutes or less.

And in the "would you take him again" I was emphatically "YES" even though no tip yet. Why? Because I'll do trips like this all ****ing day long.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


Simply say: I don't do stops. Or, if you want to be more tactful (why should you?) tell them you already have another ride on queue. 3rd choice is a per minute "tip" for each minute. Problem with this is that it violates user agreement. Personally, I cancel rides when I see stops. Problem here is that you can only see the stops if you click on the passenger icon (dirty Uber trick). Many times I find out only when at the "first stop" which I thought was the destination. In this case, I wait 3 minutes and then leave.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


You can do whatever you want to…. It’s “your” business processes 

I go ahead and do the stops but make sure they put it into the app in case another ride request comes through. It’s not difficult for them. And I let them know I can only wait up to 3-5 minutes. The app needs to give the next riders a good ETA.

If I pick them up and then they ask to make a stop (but they are annoying people), I tell they I’m sorry but I have another rider waiting on me, so I can’t really stop.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Roadmasta said:


> My first time ever taking a Uber before I ever drove for Uber. This is what went down in Vegas. I put my hotel destination in the app, I told the driver I needed to make a stop to pickup tickets for a show on the way. She said no problem, gave her the address and she ignored the stop taking me to my hotel. Not knowing the stop location, realized she ignored my stop address when at the hotel. I was pissed. Taking taxi's and car services my whole life and working in that industry. I was livid! You have to consider the passenger and knowledge of them working the app. I had been up for 24 hours working and traveling and was not in the mood for this nonsense. Uber doesn't tell drivers what to do in these situations or customers. Before anyone asks, I did not tip! She drove a Saturn a ****ing Saturn.



My opinion. All riders should know the driver is not an employee; thus they are not paid as Uber’s customer service or trainer. It is a known fact. Therefore, in reality, the entire trip is between the rider and Uber corporation. The driver is only performing the task of taking a rider from point A to point B in a safe fashion following the App’s GPS. They aren’t customer service. They aren’t a trainer. And they are not even there to obtain loyal riders/customers for Uber. They’ll likely never see the rider again and likely don’t care if they get a tip all that much. 

I’ve had plenty of riders who acted like they really liked the ride service and were going to give me a really big tip and then it’s only a dollar or nothing. So, I never depend on their mood or words. I do remember, they are Uber’s customers and that’s fine. No big expectations just drive and no worries (mostly).


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> okay bro, take people places you are not contracted to and see If insurance cares, you also are paid less when you don’t make them add the stop so also work for free while you’re at it


It's just not smart to make stops for free. One guy relentlessly demanded that I stop at a convenient store before taking him to his contracted destination. But he refused to add a stop for that in the app. I dropped him off at the convenient store and left him there. He ended up having to call Uber again to get a ride from the convenient store to work. Hope he learned his lesson. People need to respect our time. Period.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

UberStreets said:


> It's just not smart to make stops for free. One guy relentlessly demanded that I stop at a convenient store before taking him to his contracted destination. But he refused to add a stop for that in the app. I dropped him off at the convenient store and left him there. He ended up having to call Uber again to get a ride from the convenient store to work. Hope he learned his lesson. People need to respect our time. Period.


Lol I did that the other night I stopped for him though at a gas station his place was around the corner and he got me a Red Bull so I mean just ask them to get you something


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

I’m a foreigner, Australian.

In my market stops are basically financial suicide.

It’s the fastest way to turn $50/hr into $25/hr.

As far as the OP’s question goes, my answer is “No”. Every Time. But see next.

If they pull the add a stop stunt without asking it’s instant pull to the side for a talk. The talk goes well or badly, for them, depending on where the added stop is and what the level of surge is. We still have surge multiplier here. Stops CAN be very lucrative in high surge, that’s the ONE time they get “sure, add a stop”.

Adding a stop mid trip is a bait and switch and cancels all bets.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Ambiguous said:


> Lol I did that the other night I stopped for him though at a gas station his place was around the corner and he got me a Red Bull so I mean just ask them to get you something


I don't need riders to buy me things. I always bring my own refreshments before I drive. And I need them to add the stop for more than just money and free products. If anything goes down at the requested stop, I need it to be documented that the rider asked to stop there. It's a liability, on a variety of levels, to make stops off the record.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> If anything goes down at the requested stop, I need it to be documented that the rider asked to stop there. It's a liability, on a variety of levels, to make stops off the record.


Because you stopped at a convenience store or ATM/bank literally on the route between the pick-up and drop-off locations, some judge somewhere is gonna be suspicious that it was extraordinary? Weird.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Because you stopped at a convenience store or ATM/bank literally on the route between the pick-up and drop-off locations, some judge somewhere is gonna be suspicious that it was extraordinary? Weird.


No, not weird at all. It's sensible and defensive to realize that things can go wrong. Firstly, you should understand that Uber makes extra money from scheduled stops. These add time and they adjust the fare accordingly (and probably grossly). When you stop off the books, you are stealing from Uber since they have to pay you for those extra minutes without adjusting the rider's fare. I haven't seen the actual policy on unscheduled stops, but you can bet it's against the rules due to this alone. 

Let's say the worst case scenario arises: you made an unscheduled stop at at convenience store and got car-jacked while in the parking lot - or worse - you or someone in your car got shot by a robber at the store. Or maybe they simply jacked the possessions the rider left in the car. Do you think Uber is going to stand up for you in court when you have a loss from taking an "unnecessary risk"? Will "some judge somewhere" assume you are guilt-free when you are forced to admit it was not part of the contract?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Jenga said:


> I haven't seen the actual policy on unscheduled stops...


...but you're gonna insert your foot anyway?



Jenga said:


> Do you think Uber is going to stand up for you in court when you have a loss


No, but their insurer (Farmer's) will pay out per the policy contract. Uber isn't involved at all. They will redirect you to the insurance company claims rep every single time. No Uber employee in the courtroom.


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> ...but you're gonna insert your foot anyway?
> 
> No, but their insurer (Farmer's) will pay out per the policy contract. Uber isn't involved at all. They will redirect you to the insurance company claims rep every single time. No Uber employee in the courtroom.


I really hate arguing with egotists... but I'll give it a try since you have not made any valid points to contest mine.
First, I have checked for the Uber policy on unscheduled stops, but cannot find it - as I cannot find virtually anything on their poor excuse for a website. Do you think they approve of paying drivers for extra minutes which are not billed to the rider? So who's inserting their foot without knowing the policy? Do you know it?

2nd, your statement that Farmers will pay out per the policy contract in no way invalidates the FACT that there could be problems in any case that goes to court arising from an event that occurs during an unscheduled stop. It doesn't have to require Uber employees in the courtroom. Your dismissal of the issue on this basis is absurd.

Examples:
1. Other insurance companies could be involved which might call Uber employees as a witness or for deposition. 
2. Farmers is also in the business of saving money and might themselves claim that the unscheduled stop was not covered.
3. The rider might later notice something missing from possessions they left in the vehicle (either truthfully or to frame the driver) and may file a suit. Do you know for certain that Farmers covers for theft during a ride? And in spite of any evidence presented that the driver deliberately committed a crime?
4. If the driver is killed or injured in an unnecessary stop, will Farmers come to their rescue with medical, funeral, damages compensation and hospital coverage? (No.)

I could go on with hypotheticals, but the point is made: it's risky on the part of the driver to make unscheduled stops. As someone who has been involved in numerous lawsuits and been to court many times, I have seen that literally anything can happen. Uber could easily get involved if Farmers claims the driver violated their policies. Is this so hard to imagine?

Note: I've tangled with your insults before and will not be responding to you any more on this topic. You are like a pit bull and I'm sure you will continue to fight against ANY opposition to your hardened views... That's all the time I have for such creatures.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The irony on these excerpts is as thick as the day is hot (it's the middle of a humid summer of the northern hemisphere):



Jenga said:


> I really hate arguing with egotists





Jenga said:


> You are like a pit bull and I'm sure you will continue to fight against ANY opposition to your hardened views


I thank you for agreeing in advance to refrain from further responses.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> I really hate arguing with egotists... but I'll give it a try since you have not made any valid points to contest mine.
> First, I have checked for the Uber policy on unscheduled stops, but cannot find it - as I cannot find virtually anything on their poor excuse for a website. Do you think they approve of paying drivers for extra minutes which are not billed to the rider? So who's inserting their foot without knowing the policy? Do you know it?
> 
> 2nd, your statement that Farmers will pay out per the policy contract in no way invalidates the FACT that there could be problems in any case that goes to court arising from an event that occurs during an unscheduled stop. It doesn't have to require Uber employees in the courtroom. Your dismissal of the issue on this basis is absurd.
> ...


I agree. I hadn’t even thought of the possibility of something going wrong while going, being, leaving, some stop a rider wants to take. Always a good idea to cover yourself with a requested stop through the app. 

Because it’s simply the driver’s word against the rider, an attorney, a police officer, or anyone coming up with their scenario of what they believe happened (& anything they can come up with that makes that scenario sound like fact). 

And, unfortunately, we all know, in the public’s eye, we can be viewed as some worthless trash, for doing such a thing as driving people from point A to B and sometimes D and F after “they” requested the car! That’s always been so ironic to me. Some act like I “must” have not been able to get any other job - as if I had been a trash collector or I’m on parole 😆. Where do these people get their ideas? They sure do have them. The downside of driving “whatever” car one has (even a Tesla).


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Because it’s simply the driver’s word against the rider, an attorney, a police officer, or anyone coming up with their scenario of what they believe happened (& anything they can come up with that makes that scenario sound like fact).


I'm smarter and more eloquent than easily 93% of every person who rides with me. I'd be the winner in any showcase showdown in any courtroom.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

UberStreets said:


> It's just not smart to make stops for free. One guy relentlessly demanded that I stop at a convenient store before taking him to his contracted destination. But he refused to add a stop for that in the app. I dropped him off at the convenient store and left him there. He ended up having to call Uber again to get a ride from the convenient store to work. Hope he learned his lesson. People need to respect our time. Period.


All that's going to get you is one stars, complaints and no tips. Pax make unscheduled stops ALL THE TIME.

It's up to you to be smarter than pax.

Just say "ok, but please keep it to Ubers 3 minute stop rule as it will summon me to do the next trip which if I do get another trip, will have to leave you here so you'll have to order another Uber."

"It's not my choice, it's Ubers policy and the dam alogrithm dictating things. Oh by the way, you shouldn't leave anything behind." 😉

This way your open either way in case a big one comes in. 😁


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm smarter and more eloquent than easily 93% of every person who rides with me. I'd be the winner in any showcase showdown in any courtroom.


Yeah, there’s a few very intelligent and sophisticated that’d likely win the better character category It’s just from the beginning a driver would have to prove they’re undeniably honest and worthy - should never have to be that way.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s just from the beginning a driver would have to prove


It's the party who makes allegations (plaintiff) who owns the burden of proof. It's not the defending party (defendant) who has to prove that they didn't do what was alleged. US courts. Maybe you can move here from your country.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> It's the party who makes allegations (plaintiff) who owns the burden of proof. It's not the defending party (defendant) who has to prove that they didn't do what was alleged. US courts. Maybe you can move here from your country.


I’m a U.S. citizen, thank you. But… I don’t think even the courts are totally honest. Allegations can seem factual, witnesses and experts can twist truths or outright lie, juries can be fooled, and then, poof, your guilty of ….. There “are” even innocent people in prison.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I’m a U.S. citizen, thank you. But… I don’t think even the courts are totally honest. Allegations can seem factual, witnesses and experts can twist truths or outright lie, juries can be fooled, and then, poof, your guilty of ….. There “are” even innocent people in prison.


Yep, and those who are factually guilty can walk away free too just because they have the money to buy the best attorneys like OJ Simpson and R. Kelly.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Yep, and those who are factually guilty can walk away free too just because they have the money to buy the best attorneys like OJ Simpson and R. Kelly.


R Kelly is gonna be Bubba's roommate for a long time...









R. Kelly is sentenced to 30 years in prison


The R&B star was convicted in New York last year of sexual exploitation of a child, bribery, sex trafficking and racketeering.




www.npr.org


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I’ll leave if they go much past 5 minutes EXCEPT sometimes those people leave something (of value) in the car so I have to wait.


Oh, no..no….
“You’ll need to bring all of your belongings with you. If I have to leave suddenly, it could take days or weeks to get your stuff back to you and you’ll get charged a return fee. I’d hate to see that happen to you.”

Never let them leave anything in your car in order to manipulate you.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

CaddyDave said:


> Never let them leave anything in your car in order to manipulate you.


Don't they still have the return item fee?

Last I did it in 2019, it was a mileage based fee.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

CaddyDave said:


> Never let them leave anything in your car in order to manipulate you.


I found my answer. I'm reminded that I have every incentive to let them forget something of value.



https://www.uber.com/en-US/blog/get-paid-returning-lost-items/


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Don't they still have the return item fee?
> 
> Last I did it in 2019, it was a mileage based fee.


$15 last time I did it


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> $15 last time I did it


Yeah, it's like all profit since I get to choose when I return it. Just wait until I'm a mile away.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

CaddyDave said:


> Oh, no..no….
> “You’ll need to bring all of your belongings with you. If I have to leave suddenly, it could take days or weeks to get your stuff back to you and you’ll get charged a return fee. I’d hate to see that happen to you.”
> 
> Never let them leave anything in your car in order to manipulate you.



Good idea “when” I get more than 1 every 2-3 mos running inside and it ends up actually being over 5-7 minutes. It’s so rare for me to even have passengers that want stops, other than them being in and out within 2 minutes and asking if I’d like something.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> All that's going to get you is one stars, complaints and no tips. Pax make unscheduled stops ALL THE TIME.
> 
> It's up to you to be smarter than pax.
> 
> ...


Listen, I'm not gonna veer outside of my own comfort level to do what makes YOU comfortable doing - and especially not just so I can look "smart" to you.

Also, reviews are not permanent. Old reviews are replaced with new reviews in a cycle of 500. And since 98% of my reviews are 5-stars, I have no problem taking a one-star from someone who's showing no respect for my time or Uber's policy.

Lastly, I call Uber to complain about the customer before they can call and complain about me. I also had that customer blocked so he can never connect with me again to demand unscheduled stops from me.

With all that being said, if YOUR riders are the boss of YOU, that's on you!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

UberStreets said:


> Listen, I'm not gonna veer outside of my own comfort level to do what makes YOU comfortable doing - and especially not just so I can look "smart" to you.
> 
> Also, reviews are not permanent; they are replaced every 500 reviews. So since 98% of my reviews are 5-stars, I have no problem taking a one-star from someone who is showing no respect for my time or Uber's policy.
> 
> ...


You obviously need a vacation, or stress pills or both perhaps.

Pax doing unscheduled stops occurs sometimes, but its normal, it's an opportunity for you to grab some cash from them. If you play your cards right.

After all it's about the money. Not about how many trips you do.

Take the stop as a chance to take a piss get a bottle of water or whatever, heck even fill the tank or wash the windshield.

Use your head, work stops to your advantage.

If your blocking customers because they requested an unscheduled stop, your pretty stupid really.

I've given my advice above how to work it, that's the best I can offer you.

If you can't hustle, your not going to make it long in this business.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You obviously need a vacation, or stress pills or both perhaps.
> 
> Pax doing unscheduled stops occurs sometimes, but its normal, it's an opportunity for you to grab some cash from them. If you play your cards right.
> 
> ...


We could all use a vacation. But since you're the one sweating about how I operate in my own vehicle when Ubering, seems like you might need a vacay more than I would.

So why don't you stop worrying about how I do it - and just do you!


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

UberStreets said:


> We could all use a vacation. But since you're the one sweating about how I operate in my own vehicle when Ubering, you might need a vacay more than would.
> 
> So why don't you stop worrying about what I do - and just do you!


Go fsck yourself then, I'm here to help and you act like a rabid dog.

Your the one that needs help. 😆

Yep, your certainly circling the drain.

Now go out and run into the cops, you know you want to, to get that nice free jail vacation. Because you obviously can't stop yourself now am I right or what?

Rideshare Addiction is what you have. Likely a crack rock addiction too. 😆

Weak.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> I really hate arguing with egotists... but I'll give it a try since you have not made any valid points to contest mine.
> First, I have checked for the Uber policy on unscheduled stops, but cannot find it - as I cannot find virtually anything on their poor excuse for a website. Do you think they approve of paying drivers for extra minutes which are not billed to the rider? So who's inserting their foot without knowing the policy? Do you know it?
> 
> 2nd, your statement that Farmers will pay out per the policy contract in no way invalidates the FACT that there could be problems in any case that goes to court arising from an event that occurs during an unscheduled stop. It doesn't have to require Uber employees in the courtroom. Your dismissal of the issue on this basis is absurd.
> ...


If someone wants to break the rules or buck the system, I really couldn't give a damn. But it's plain foolish for someone to argue for going against policy. And, so no. You will never win an argument with a fool.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Go fsck yourself then, I'm here to help and you act like a rabid dog.
> 
> Your the one that needs help. 😆
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL 😂 😂 🤣 🤣

So YOU commence to swearing and flaring up... but I'M the "rabid dog"??? LOL LOL LOL 😂😂🤣🤣

And what do "cops" and "going to jail" have to do with making unscheduled stops??? 👀

Ummmm... I hope your week gets better, sir. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Because you stopped at a convenience store or ATM/bank literally on the route between the pick-up and drop-off locations, some judge somewhere is gonna be suspicious that it was extraordinary? Weird.


Ummm... It's way weirder that you're much too invested in what other drivers are doing on their own routes. 👀


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> If someone wants to break the rules or buck the system, I really couldn't give a damn. But it's plain foolish for someone to argue for going against policy. And, so no. You will never win an argument with a fool.


Against a non-existent policy! There simply isn't one.

I'm smarter and more eloquent than easily 93% of every person who rides with me. I'd be the winner in any showcase showdown in any courtroom.

I understand auto insurance policies and laws extremely well because I have two family members who are licensed agents in this state. I've read way more insurance legislation and policies in the past decade than any average Joe will read in a lifetime.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> Ummm... It's way weirder that you're much too invested in what other drivers are doing on their own routes. 👀


Your active trolling is duly noted.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

avidday04 said:


> 4 out of 5 riders that request a stop do so verbally instead of using the app, should I make them use the app? I’ve noticed several times I’ll get another ping right after I agree and then they take forever and the other ride cancels. I can’t find Ubers policy on this but I’m trying to figure out the right way to handle it.
> 
> Seems to me they either don’t know how to add stops or don’t want to pay any extra. Should I refuse to stop unless they do it though the app or should I keep getting screwed out of canceled trips?


Multi-stops are losers . . . you make roughly .10 a minute while you wait. If they take 20 minutes that's $2. They get pissed off if you say no and will give you a 1 for sure. When they ask if I can make a stop . . . I just say "I'm sorry they've already given me another ride". It's not your job to educate your paxes but if they push it you can nicely say: if you add your stops before you get picked up you can avoid this.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Your active trolling is duly noted.


So, I'm a "troll" for engaging in dialogue here? Look, everyone on this thread has their own opinion on this topic. But calling me a "troll" is a pathetic way to make a case for your willingness to lose time and money. And that's also duly noted.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Against a non-existent policy! There simply isn't one.
> 
> I'm smarter and more eloquent than easily 93% of every person who rides with me. I'd be the winner in any showcase showdown in any courtroom.
> 
> I understand auto insurance policies and laws extremely well because I have two family members who are licensed agents in this state. I've read way more insurance legislation and policies in the past decade than any average Joe will read in a lifetime.


So, you're smarter than 93% of your riders? Okay. If you say so. But you can't even make a solid and convincing case here for your willingness to let riders beat you out of your time and money. So how are we supposed to believe you could win a case in court? 👀


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> But you can't even make a solid and convincing case here for your willingness to let riders beat you out of your time and money.


Cite my comment supporting your allegation.


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Cite my comment supporting your allegation.


We're not in court, sir. I'm just saying that the only people you are convincing here are those who are already allowing passengers to waste their time with free stops. That sh!t doesn't add up. Ever.


----------



## Catdad3x (7 mo ago)

ZippityDoDa said:


> I always tell them I can wait up to 5 minutes and after they have added the stop to the app. Makes them learn the app; adding stops in the app is easy. I’ll leave if they go much past 5 minutes EXCEPT sometimes those people leave something (of value) in the car so I have to wait. Luckily it’s rare I go through that so I don’t let it bother me and most of the time they will leave a bit bigger tip than usual.


Lucky you on the larger tip! I always hear that dreaded “I’ll tip you on the app” but rarely ever see it. Too many a-holes down here in SOFL


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Catdad3x said:


> Lucky you on the larger tip! I always hear that dreaded “I’ll tip you on the app” but rarely ever see it. Too many a-holes down here in SOFL



Yeah, I think riders are very different from one area to the next in behavior and even tipping. Denver people tend to be (but not always) more appreciative of rides. I can go up to Longmont or Colorado Springs 40-60 minutes north or south and they’re mostly more on the “you owe me” side of a mindset. It’s probably because there are so many high-usage of Uber rides people in Denver that they’ve learned a lesson or 2 (my guess) as it’s almost like they’ve been through some kind of training from being threatened to not be able to use the platform by Uber or have simply learned how much they really need good happy drivers available. 

Then in Boulder during fall to spring many snotty college kids but yet know how to say the right things (thank you, drive safe, etc) while in a ride and being dropped off. I’ve learned, too, to be more in tune with their perception to a degree. College kids, for instance, “are” typically all about themselves so I try not to get hung up on that part of their attitude. (Boulder is a great place to get many 3-5 minute rides and get that 50-60 ride promotion bonus for a 3.5 day period - it’s just a question of how long you can stomach those kids


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> College kids, for instance, “are” typically all about themselves so I try not to get hung up on that part of their attitude. (Boulder is a great place to get many 3-5 minute rides and get that 50-60 ride promotion bonus for a 3.5 day period - it’s just a question of how long you can stomach those kids


And how much "be right there" (AKA 5 + min plus wait) rides you get...


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> And how much "be right there" (AKA 5 + min plus wait) rides you get...


Oh yes. Gotta love those. It’s 50/50 they really mean it (all riders). I try to keep in mind just how fast I got to someone’s place or how far they are going. (In order to help me be patient). But overall it’s really not that many…. 1 out of maybe 20 riders (that wait until the last few seconds) if that many.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> the only people you are convincing here are those who are already allowing passengers to waste their time with free stops.


That's pretty silly to assume.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

its becoming a trick to put in a stop after as most will cancel if we know their stops..i dont do stops. many try to be R/T rides


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Try to be agreeable but also be honest and upfront about how long you will wait for them.


Agree. Just make it clear it has to be less than 5 minutes. So much easier than arguing or creating a hostile environment. You can always split if they take longer. Unfortunately, you open yourself up to fraudulent complaints (a problem) and guaranteed 1 rating (so what).


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

I explain that they need to add the stop in the app, to let my next ride (Regardless if I have one or not) know that the pick up time will change. If it's a c-store for a pack of cigs or to use the bathroom I will do it anyways. I never had to push it when I used that tactic.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> Agree. Just make it clear it has to be less than 5 minutes. So much easier than arguing or creating a hostile environment. You can always split if they take longer. Unfortunately, you open yourself up to fraudulent complaints (a problem) and guaranteed 1 rating (so what).


Fraudulent complaints? I hope not. It’s easy; you sat there 5+ minutes and they still did not return, thus you drove off. I give them a 1; they give me a 1; we’re even! 

Like you said: so what!


----------



## UberStreets (10 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> That's pretty silly to assume.


I'm looking at the threads. I only see other drivers arguing against your case. So, you may be right. It was silly of me to assume you're convincing anyone at all - including the drivers who make stops for free. You may not even be successful at preaching to the choir here.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberStreets said:


> I'm looking at the threads.


 Maybe you meant comments, not threads. But you're forgetting this one.



UberStreets said:


> But it's plain foolish for someone to argue for going against policy.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Fraudulent complaints? I hope not. It’s easy; you sat there 5+ minutes and they still did not return, thus you drove off. I give them a 1; they give me a 1; we’re even!
> 
> Like you said: so what!


Driver was intoxicated. You never know what a pissed off rider is going to do when they walk out and realize you left.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> Driver was intoxicated. You never know what a pissed off rider is going to do when they walk out and realize you left.



Yeah, that’d be an interesting thing to try to do to me since I don’t drink nor buy alcohol. They’d likely be caught up with pulling that foolish trick.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Yeah, that’d be an interesting thing to try to do to me since I don’t drink nor buy alcohol. They’d likely be caught up with pulling that foolish trick.


Have you read this forum at all?? Oh, wait I see you joined literally 4 months ago. It's littered with people who have had false allegations made against them. Doesn't matter if you're Amish or one of the Apostles, you will be deactivated for up to a week. Would you like that? Yes, you will be activated again but if you get multiple accusations, you're screwed.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Have you read this forum at all?? Oh, wait I see you joined literally 4 months ago


This OP, with 4 months under his/her belt, is a veteran compared to those who joined like 4 days ago and are already holding court to share their expert wisdom with the rest of us (who have been driving 5-10 years) and get upset if their sage-like advise is not immediately on-boarded by all of us, complain UP is "toxin" and disappear. 

Of course...anyone who has put in x number RS hours for even a month WILL accrue at least one bogus allegation (ie, DWI/on drug, racism, sexual harrassment, auto-accident during the ride, etc., etc) and get booted off U/L while their "crack team" is undertaking an "investigation", which really just means they are required to take you off the road, show that they "take the allegation VERY seriously", then likely get you back on the road so they can keep getting their cut from your rides. I've gotten so many of these that I have lost count by now.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Yeah, that’d be an interesting thing to try to do to me since I don’t drink nor buy alcohol. They’d likely be caught up with pulling that foolish trick.


If you know anything about RS, you would know that they are likely to get the ride free, which is why do they do it in the first place.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

kdyrpr said:


> Have you read this forum at all?? Oh, wait I see you joined literally 4 months ago. It's littered with people who have had false allegations made against them. Doesn't matter if you're Amish or one of the Apostles, you will be deactivated for up to a week. Would you like that? Yes, you will be activated again but if you get multiple accusations, you're screwed.


Oh, I see, in your mind I need to read all through the many conversations to be so honored as to make comments. 

If a driver gets multiple allegations from several people, then there’s probably a big true problem with the driver anyway or they shouldn’t be in that city.

If a driver gets falsely accused, I have read on here where if you were so inclined, you could take that pax to court for loss of income etc. That is a possibility. One could go through the steps to fight back those types of issues. Is it worth it? It’d be up to driver if they wanted to pursue.

It is the unfortunate way Uber or Lyft will treat drivers. What to do otherwise? Change jobs? Sue? Don’t depend on your driving pay? It’s up to the driver.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> Oh, I see, in your mind I need to read all through the many conversations to be so honored as to make comments.


Persons need not offer comments which are foundations of [mis]information....so comments about hiring an attorney to frog march U/L attorneys and/or pax into court over this matter is perfect example of misinformation.

Dude, don't bother.

Instead, you simply need to : 1) respond to the auto/robo emails ASAP, 2) challenge the allegation (ie, I was not drunk during ride x with pax y), 3) reiterate the same if and went a real human U/L rep calls...thats it. 

Save your attorney fees for something else.

I have been re-activated within moments of sending those emails/taking those calls, and I have gotten a ton of these during my 6 years of driving (from too much driving low end pax in low end places, the them exiting my car and calling Rohit to scam a free ride!), more than I can count, and every trespass in the book, if there is crime which Rohit will listen to from a con-artist pax, Ive supposedly committed each more than once.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Persons need not offer comments which are foundations of [mis]information....so comments about hiring an attorney to frog march U/L attorneys and/or pax into court over this matter is perfect example of misinformation.
> 
> Dude, don't bother.
> 
> ...


It’s not misinformation. You can do whatever you need in the court of law to protect your name from slander that takes away your credibility and financial capabilities. It’s totally up to an individual if they want to pursue and pay for that; as well as sue for attorney/court cost while at it. Obviously every situation is different with a different outcome.

I never suggested skipping over conversations directly with Uber or Lyft (robotically or phone/email conversations).


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s not misinformation.


Noted, now moving from theory into practice... if and when you take U/L to court on this, please update us and let us know how it goes. If it works, then yes that is indeed super helpful, useful information.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> I'm curious how you derived that rate. Are you just not good at math, like you hate multiplication and division and calculating $30$ or $50 or $70 per hour was simply too much mental gymnastics? It's just extremely strange that it's a 1:1 ratio of dollars to minutes. I know of no other service provider who charges like that.


That would $60/hr if rider were to cash tip $1/minute


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

ZippityDoDa said:


> It’s not misinformation. You can do whatever you need in the court of law to protect your name from slander that takes away your credibility and financial capabilities. It’s totally up to an individual if they want to pursue and pay for that; as well as sue for attorney/court cost while at it. Obviously every situation is different with a different outcome.
> 
> I never suggested skipping over conversations directly with Uber or Lyft (robotically or phone/email conversations).





#1husler said:


> Noted, now moving from theory into practice... if and when you take U/L to court on this, please update us and let us know how it goes. If it works, then yes that is indeed super helpful, useful information.


Not having read any threads on suing the pax over false allegations, I should point out that most everyone - unless they specifically and in writing opted out - has agreed to arbitration in any disputes with Uber. Not having that in front of me, I wonder if that arbitration agreement would also necessarily apply to suing the pax. Remember too, that we cannot even know who to sue until Uber reveals the full name of the pax. This means we would have to bring Uber to some sort of deposition to force that out of them. You can't go to court and name the defendant as a first name. You also need to serve papers on that person or there is no way to get them into court. Will Uber cooperate and break the veil of anonymity they promise the pax? Doubtful unless a crime was allegedly committed. Civil actions would adhere to the arbitration agreement.


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

#1husler said:


> Noted, now moving from theory into practice... if and when you take U/L to court on this, please update us and let us know how it goes. If it works, then yes that is indeed super helpful, useful information.


Do you even bother reading, or do you just comprehend in the way that suits you?


----------



## ZippityDoDa (9 mo ago)

Jenga said:


> Not having read any threads on suing the pax over false allegations, I should point out that most everyone - unless they specifically and in writing opted out - has agreed to arbitration in any disputes with Uber. Not having that in front of me, I wonder if that arbitration agreement would also necessarily apply to suing the pax. Remember too, that we cannot even know who to sue until Uber reveals the full name of the pax. This means we would have to bring Uber to some sort of deposition to force that out of them. You can't go to court and name the defendant as a first name. You also need to serve papers on that person or there is no way to get them into court. Will Uber cooperate and break the veil of anonymity they promise the pax? Doubtful unless a crime was allegedly committed. Civil actions would adhere to the arbitration agreement.


Good point. 

Yeah, I thought about that (arbitration) after I made my comment. I don’t read their long legal document we must (should) read and decipher (too long) before agreeing. 

I imagine (only assume) that if there were many issues where individuals made statements say, that you were drunk (and you absolutely were not) or you’re a man that several women wanted to claim you tried something (and he knows he didn’t) and it therefore eventually (if not right away) took you off the platform and hurt your name as a driver, you could go as far as getting a very good attorney to push past the arbitration agreement and sue individuals directly for slander. As the slander would have taken your ability to work and earn a living (doesn’t matter your other abilities or assets you own); it’s the principle of the matter.

Anyway, seems if really odd things happened to cause slander and thus removal from the platform, one could - if they really had it in them - indeed fight back. My bet is they could get those names. (Especially if their name got out to the public). But, likely Uber would let the driver back on the platform before they’d give out the names when they cannot prove the driver did those unjust things. Otherwise I’d think a person could sue Uber. Again, if they really wanted to fight for the right to drive for Uber.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

btone31 said:


> That would $60/hr if rider were to cash tip $1/minute


But *why* did you choose $1.00 instead of $0.80 or $1.20 or $2.00?

Did anyone tell you that amount? Where did they get it? From their arse?

Legitimate and sincere question here.



Jenga said:


> You also need to serve papers on that person or there is no way to get them into court. Will Uber cooperate and break the veil of anonymity they promise the pax?


 Yeah. This is further evidence that the passenger is legally and practically Uber's customer, not the driver's customer.


----------



## Mikep the kangaroo (7 mo ago)

TLF said:


> I think you have to tell them no… It’s never happened to me so I don’t know how I would react if it did happen… But keep in mind every minute they spend inside the store, delays the next customer… Hurting your earnings is one thing but by being a nice guy or gal you’re actually hurting the next rider


I just tell them to add a stop, which they can do during the ride. One thing I always do is wait till they get back in the car before hitting the stop button. That way you don’t pick up a rider that might cancel or get irritated your stopped for a couple minutes.


----------

